# [H] Pech und Schwefel sucht Gleichgesinnte...



## Sadira- (10. Juni 2008)

*Wir sind eine Gilde deren Name Programm ist!*

Aus dem Gedanken heraus eine Gemeinschaft mit einer freundlichen Atmosphäre und hilfsbereiten Mitgliedern zu gründen, enstand vor nicht all zu langer Zeit die Gilde Pech und Schwefel. Beheimatet auf dem Realm Tichondrius bahnen sich unsere Mitglieder nun den Weg durch Azeroth und die Scherbenwelt.

Gemeinsame Unternehmungen, Hilfsbereitschaft und vor allem die familiäre Atmosphäre (wir sprechen uns mit Vornamen an) sind die Haupteigenschaften die unsere Gilde ausmachen. Wer also ungezwungen Spielspass in einer netten und recht erwachsenen Gilde sucht könnte sie mit Pech und Schwefel nun gefunden haben.

Derzeit befinden sich die meisten unserer Mitspieler im Level-Bereich 50 aufwärts, viele haben schon die 70 erreicht und wünschen sich Gleichgesinnte mit denen man entspannt und stressfrei etwas unternehmen kann. Dabei ist es grundsätzlich wichtig, dass der Spass an erster Stelle steht. Wer es also lediglich auf Epix und Dauerraiden abgesehen hat ist bei uns fehl am Platz.

Vielmehr möchten wir unsere Erfolge selbst erarbeiten anstatt uns in ein "gemachtes Nest" zu setzen.
Deshalb sind vor allem engagierte Mitspieler gern gesehen die noch etwas erleben und selbst erreichen möchten und kein Problem damit habe sich einer etwas jüngeren Gilde anzuschließen.

*Auf den Punkt gebracht:

was wir bieten:*
-Hilfsbereitschaft
-freundliche/familiäre Atmosphäre
-erwachsenes Miteinander
-stressfreies Spiel ohne Zwänge
-relaxte Gildenleitung
-Menschlichkeit
-TS, Forum und HP

*was wir uns wünschen:*
-Hilfsbereitschaft
-Freundlichkeit
-Spass am Spiel sollte im Vordergrund stehen

Solltet ihr euch nun angesprochen fühlen, zögert nicht euch zu melden. Das könnt ihr InGame bei Sadira oder allen anderen Mitglieder der Gilde tun oder natürlich hier im Forum.
Außerdem habt ihr die Möglichkeit euch in unserem Forum zu bewerben, dazu benötigt ihr einen Account den ihr selber dort freischalten könnt.
Bei Fragen stehen euch selbstverständlich die gleichen Optionen zu verfügung.

Unser Forum: http://www.pech-und-schwefel.net/index.php


----------



## Sadira- (12. Juni 2008)

/schubs


----------



## sMuggY (18. Juni 2008)

hoch damit..


----------



## Sadira- (19. Juni 2008)

Meldet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sMuggY (22. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Heffe (23. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Sadira- (26. Juni 2008)

sMuggY schrieb:


> /push


----------



## sMuggY (27. Juni 2008)

push!
sind ne super liebe gilde.. los meldet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

